# Blackrock Pale Ale



## sid (13/11/07)

Hi all, I wondering if someone could tell about a problem i have had with a blackrock pale ale that i made around 8 weeks ago, I used a No.50 converter from brewcraft instead of the 1kg of dextrose and just the standard yeast with the kit.
everytime i open a bottle, if it's at room temp, the yeast mixes in with the eintire bottle, but if i chill it it doesn't have this problem at all. Not a bad drink either, the lager converter gives it a good bit of flavour. But is it the converter thats done this?, the brew is in 750ml bottles with 2 carbo drops.

Oh yeh, and I noticed that when you put in a brewcaft converter the % of alchohol drops quite a bit, I think it was supposed to be 4.5%, but it turned out 3.5%, so how much dextrose should i put in next time with a 1.5 malt extract to raise it approx 1%? 

thanx

Sid.


----------



## ibast (13/11/07)

sid said:


> Hi all, I wondering if someone could tell about a problem i have had with a blackrock pale ale that i made around 8 weeks ago, I used a No.50 converter from brewcraft instead of the 1kg of dextrose and just the standard yeast with the kit.
> everytime i open a bottle, if it's at room temp, the yeast mixes in with the eintire bottle, but if i chill it it doesn't have this problem at all. Not a bad drink either, the lager converter gives it a good bit of flavour. But is it the converter thats done this?, the brew is in 750ml bottles with 2 carbo drops.
> 
> Oh yeh, and I noticed that when you put in a brewcaft converter the % of alchohol drops quite a bit, I think it was supposed to be 4.5%, but it turned out 3.5%, so how much dextrose should i put in next time with a 1.5 malt extract to raise it approx 1%?
> ...



Reads like a bit of a yeast problem. 1.25-1.5kg of malt extract should get you as much as 1kg of dextrose, but that much malt makes the yeast work hard.

I'd say your yeast stalled and left a lot of proteins in the brew.

You may need to get a wet yeast or a better dry yeast. Alternative go a bit lighter on the malt and blend in some dextrose. I tend to go 1 kg malt and 250g of dextrose or similar. 

Also try fining a day before you bottle.


----------



## chimera (13/11/07)

Problem is that brewcraft don't list what's in their kit enhancers - the main reason I don't use them.

As far as alcohol content, it's all down to fermentable sugars. Dextrose is completely fermentable and will produce lots of alcohol. The kit improvers from brewcraft I would assume contain a mixture of adjuncts, including dextrose, maltodextrin, malt extracts, lactose and potentially other stuff.

Different adjuncts provide different characteristics, it's worth reading up on those listed above to see what they can bring to a kit beer. But as for alcohol content, some adjuncts are only partially fermentable meaning less alcohol.


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/07)

certainly sounds like its the yeast your using. Im assuming you used the yeast that came with the blackrock tin? Buy some better yeast. The dried Saf yeast is fine (or see online sponsors for their own brands yeasts which are also good). When you work up to better brews try out differant wet and dry yeasts. 

it pays to ask brewcraft whats in their converters and boosters. They may not give you exact quantities but they usualy tell you the ingredients.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/11/07)

sid said:


> everytime i open a bottle, if it's at room temp, the yeast mixes in with the eintire bottle, but if i chill it it doesn't have this problem at all.
> Sid.



Drink the beer cold !!! Why you opening at room temperature.

I've never had a problem like this unless the brew was over carbonated and then opening at room temperature causes something like your proble.

As Chimera said, the enhancers contents aren't all fermentable, so while adding body, the alcohol content will be less than if you use the same amount of malt extract. Add dextrose to boost alcohol without adding flavour - between 500g & 1 kg depending on the final strength you want and the volume you ferment. Add exta malt only if you think the brew needs extra maltiness. I find though that adding extra malt really cries out fors extra hop flavour, so look at adding some hops (experiment with the hop teabags - 12g).


----------



## sid (13/11/07)

thanks forall the reply's....great board this.

Yeh I have just started moving into better yeast with my kit beers, at the moment i have a lion draught and a N.o 70 converter from brewcraft brewing. I used the muntons premium gold yeast in that, as the converter was for an ale flavour and i was hoping for an ale type beer.
It'll be interesting what the % on that brew will be, as it's a 1.7kg can, where the Blackrock was 1.5kg, probably around 4% if the last lot was anything to go by. I might have to start throwing in a bit extra dextrose like you saying.

I have a safale s-04 yeast to go with another draught kit later this week and instead of dextrose I'll use 1.5kg amber malt, all blackrock. Hopefully I'll get a good beer using the safale and wont look back. A goldings hop tea bag will also get thrown into that brew.


"Drink the beer cold !!! Why you opening at room temperature." heh, yeh it's the oldman that drinks at room temp, I don't. but he's danish and they like to drink their beers at room temp. Quite common in denmark.


----------



## shamus (13/11/07)

sid said:


> "Drink the beer cold !!! Why you opening at room temperature." heh, yeh it's the oldman that drinks at room temp, I don't. but he's danish and they like to drink their beers at room temp. Quite common in denmark.


yeah, but in denmark isn't room temp something like 10deg?


----------



## brettprevans (13/11/07)

and one would assume there are special denmark beers brewed specially for drinkning at room temps just like england?


----------



## sid (13/11/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> and one would assume there are special denmark beers brewed specially for drinkning at room temps just like england?
> 
> yeah, but in denmark isn't room temp something like 10deg?



Yep your both right about that, bloody cold place denmark, so room temp for most of the year wouldn't be too warm and their beers are made suit.
I'm in NZ and at room temp, beer is still to warm for me. Doesn't matter what the beer is, I like it cold.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/11/07)

sid said:


> Yep your both right about that, bloody cold place denmark, so room temp for most of the year wouldn't be too warm and their beers are made suit.
> I'm in NZ and at room temp, beer is still to warm for me. Doesn't matter what the beer is, I like it cold.



Invercargill, 1979. A bunch of Aussie uni rugby players on tour playing a group of drunks on the coldest, most miserable day that the locals said was fairly mild for these parts in September. There is NOTHING between Antarctica and Invercargill. If you are in that part of NZ, (pretty much similiar to Denmark, just less Germans and Swedes) the room temperature is about 6 below. Perfect beer temperature !

For the record, they won the game. We outdrunk them that night !!! They then won the fight !!! But what happens on the trip, stays on the trip. Best of luck Sid !


----------



## sid (14/11/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Invercargill, 1979. A bunch of Aussie uni rugby players on tour playing a group of drunks on the coldest, most miserable day that the locals said was fairly mild for these parts in September. There is NOTHING between Antarctica and Invercargill. If you are in that part of NZ, (pretty much similiar to Denmark, just less Germans and Swedes) the room temperature is about 6 below. Perfect beer temperature !
> 
> For the record, they won the game. We outdrunk them that night !!! They then won the fight !!! But what happens on the trip, stays on the trip. Best of luck Sid !



hah, yeh I like that, Ivercargill is a damn cold place all right, last time I was down there, I was on a motorbike, which was leaning on 45 degree angle and still going straight, standing wasn't much better. It was that windy and cold I never did go back down there.
I'm from Wellington so........just a little better here.

On tour the most important part, is always the aftermatch drinking. They would have been gutted at losing that.


----------



## jaytee (14/11/07)

Hey Sid, have you caught up with the local beer community  

www.soba.org.nz

www.realbeer.co.nz

cheers, jaytee


----------



## sid (15/11/07)

hey ya Jaytee, thanx for the links, I have been to realbeer before but the soba link is new to me.

HHmmm a national homebrew competition, maybe next year when I have lost my "L" plate, heh.


----------



## jaytee (15/11/07)

Give it a go Sid, you'll get some constructive feedback on your beers, a positive step in brewing.

There's also the HomeBrewFest on 16th December at the Boatshed, plenty of keen brewers and fine beer. 

Check the SOBA website for details and come along

cheers, jaytee


----------



## sid (16/11/07)

Damn, wont be able to make the homebrewfest, sounds good as well..............next year.

Keen on entering one of my brews next year though, by then I should have gained alot more experience and will be onto all grain, gives me another year to taste alot more homebrew, heh, that's just put a smile on my face.

catcha, Sid.


----------

